
Fastest C++ LRU cache, using a hashset - nitnelave
https://github.com/nitnelave/lru_cache
======
nitnelave
Author here, I was surprised not to find an LRU cache implementation in common
libraries (STL, Boost), so I wanted to make my own.

This library is trying to make it easy to experiment with different backends
(different maps, lists and so on). The fastest version is based on abseil's
node_hash_set, inspired by Java's LinkedHashMap.

